# Bulk Supplements Direct



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

*Bulk Supplements Direct* 
​


* We can't kick your backside in the gym, to make you work harder.
​


* We can't stand over you as you eat, to make you eat better.
​


* What we can do is to provide you with the best quality, affordable supplements money can buy.
​


Training hard, eating right and effective supplementation are the keys to improving your body, enhancing athletic potential and increasing mental alertness.
​


So many supplement companies sell rubbish, we don't!
​


BSD only supplies proven supplements, and we only sell what we take ourselves. If we don't use a supplement we won't sell it!
​


*About us:*
​


BSD was established by four active trainers who were sick and tired of paying over the odds for the big brands, receiving poor service and even worse having limited choice on supplements with good ratio of active ingredients.
​


All we are interested in is supplying our fellow athletes with good supplements at a price they can afford.
​


The BSD way is to treat people how we like to be treated ourselves.
​


*Products *
​


We have an ever growing list of products which includes every thing from Creatine to OKG and beyond so come visit

*our shop here* to buy great supplements at great prices.​


*Quality*
​


Our supplements are all pharma grade and each batch is individually tested at our expense as this ensures that you get the best quality supplements available today.
​


We only sell supplements using the correct ratios and provide the highest concentration we can obtain as we know there's nothing worse than buying inferior under-dosed supplements then finding out there's a better products out there!
​


*Delivery*
​


As seasoned purchasers of bulk supplements, we hate waiting for our products to arrive, so we:
​


Send all products within 24 hours of order
​


Each shipment has a tracking number
​


Delivery takes 2-3 working days
​


Shipping costs are low between £2 and £3.85 (UK Mainland), plus all orders over £85 have FREE postage and packing! (UK Mainland)
​


*How to buy*
​


Our new interactive website is having the finishing touches put to it, so in the meantime, please visit our e-bay shop by clicking

*here*

*All UK-Muscle users will qualify for a free product from our range (subject to availability, our choice and limited to the end of the month). Upon order please email **[email protected]** stating your UKM Username as soon as you have placed the order. *
​


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

FAO the Mods - BSD are a legitimate forum advertiser. 

L


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I would just like to take a moment to say what a quality seller BSD is. The people behind the project are 100% genuine and are not in this to make loads of money, they are here to change the quality and price bulk of supplements available in the UK.

I'm a picky customer, I expect excellent customer service, goods that have proof of quality and I still want it too be the cheapest available. I'd like to wish them good luck and recommend them to all.


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

Seen you on MT too mate - best of luck again


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> Seen you on MT too mate - best of luck again


BBW

Thanks for that. Its amazing how many people have responded and are glad to see another supplier.....we will try our best not to let consumers down!...We are consumers, and therefore we know what we want, and this ensures that what we offer and deliver...is (hopefully) what people will like


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

​
*Proteins*

Hi All

Just a heads up in terms of our phase 2 of products that we will be releasing soon.

Aside from some other key performance and muscle building supplements, we will soon be releasing our *Proteins.*

It has taken some 7 months of working with key channels; and we feel we have an outstanding range of *WPC* and *MPC* (Instant -* non-treated and natural*)

We are so confident you will like them we will be giving them away! Yep! We shall be giving a sample 50g of each to a 100 people. So far we have had 75% sign up, if you would like to receive these please just either email us on *[email protected]* ; or sign up to our mailing list at *www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk* and just pop us an email with your UK-Muscle Unsername

We firmly beleive these proteins will be amongst the best that is currently available and each passes mixability test! Yep! throw it into a shaker, shake it 12-15 times and it should be liquid and ready to drink! (no grit, no lumps, low taste and just quality protein)

Prices will be added closer to launch but expect them to be competitive 

*We will also announce our Bulk Blends and range over the coming weeks.*

Thanks!


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi UKM

We have just launched our MPC82 and WPC82 and are happy to give away 50g samples to those that want to compare our Proteins with the current offerings in the European Market!

<current ukm="" members="" that="" have="" asked="" for="" samples="" will="" be="" receiving="" them="" this="" week="">

We are confident that when you compare ours on mixability, taste and overall profile you will be amazed!

If anyone wants to try, just pop a email to (and stating your UKM member name) [email protected]

In the mean time <and until our website launches> please see http://stores.ebay.co.uk/BulkSupplementsDirect


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

Just going to put a bump on this as it's well worth sampling guys.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

got my 10kg of whey today top service


----------



## ghostdog (May 14, 2008)

lookin forward to my sample!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

just mailed for a sample... will report back


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I got some fish oils and creaoure from them and Im very happy with the price and service.

I also got a WPC82 sample which was very good. Mixed well and tasted nice and creamy.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

I've sampled the whey and it is top notch, service is fast and excellent packaging.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Gents

Pretty much all are going out this week (samples) so you all should recieve them no later than Friday. :thumb:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

You won't be disappointed mate BSD only stock top quality products.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> Just about to buy 5KG of Whey Protein Concentrate for about £42, the stuff I used to get from MP wasn't as nice a taste as the stars reported (thats my view anyway) and it didn't mix as well as I would have thought, hope this one is better


Alan0259

If you have; we'd be keen to hear your thoughts on it when it arrives. One of the criteria for us selecting our Whey was mixability and clump-free and so far we have recieved excellent feedback from those that have tried it and are using it.

Thanks!


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> Dude, where can I begin?!
> 
> Well first of all I have only tried 3 different Protein shakes in total
> 
> ...


Thanks Alan; it was a decision for us to stock this protein as it actually costs higher than all; but we do feel it has quality, mixability, taste and a better overall profile; the rest the consumer can judge us on :thumb:

Many thanks for the words


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> You need to get your website fully up and running as a lot of people may not have an eBay account to buy them via your eBay shop...


Hi Alan

Yes, we agree. The website with our entire range will soon be completed and launched :thumb: . Not long now.....


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

alan0259 said:


> Good stuff, I'll be sure to check it out when i'm running out of other supps lol
> 
> Also forgot to mention, order came through post the next business day and was packed pretty good, i'll be leaving feedback soon lol


 :thumb: Good stuff and thanks Alan


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been using a few of the products from BSD for the last 4 weeks and getting some decent results, i particualy like the leucine PWO


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i have been using a few of the products from BSD for the last 4 weeks and getting some decent results, i particualy like the leucine PWO


Good stuff! Glad you like it PSCarb


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

BSD are ace for sure:thumbup1:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

BSD are very pleased to announce that our website is now live. Please visit us at www.bulksupplementsdirect.co.uk for great deals and the very best supplements money can buy!

*Protein, Amino Acids, Carbohydrates, Anti Oxidants, Fatty Acids, Bulk Blends, Weight Gainers, and Muscle Builders!*










*We look forward to seeing you there.........*

For 5% off your first order use code *BSD7*


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Nice looking site, very easy to use top marks


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

genesis said:


> Nice looking site, very easy to use top marks


Thanks Genesis! :thumb:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

As an addition to the first post and messages from people here; we would just like to draw your attention to a few areas

BSD Regenerate is our totally packed all-in-one muscle and recovery formula!










*BSD Regenerate*

*WPC\WPI\MPC *: Supplies muscles with the raw materials(amino acids) necessary for growth and repair. Combining micellarcasein with whey, helps avoid the excessive oxidation (wastage) thatoccurs when whey is taken alone. In addition the slower digestion ofmicellar casein allows for a more sustained release of amino acids.

*
Low Dextrose Equivalent (DE) Maltodextrin\Dex\Oats* : A mixture of high,medium and low glycemic index carbohydrate sources provides a taperedrelease of energy that immediately fuels your muscles and keeps themtopped up throughout your workout or training session.

*Creapure,Glutamine,HMB,Ribose,Leucine* : Provides a combination of tried and tested ingredients torapidly increase muscle size (creatine), increase strength and recovery(ribose and creatine), halt muscle breakdown (HMB and Leucine),stimulate muscle growth (leucine) and maintain immune system integrityfrom the stresses of training (glutamine).

*Price : £31.99 for 2.5kg*

*
*

BSD Reloaded is our fully stacked Strength\Size\Pump and Recovery formula probably the strongest blend around with key ingredients in meaningful amounts that deliver the gains!










Ribose - Increases ATP re-synthesis, which results in raised levels ofstrength and recovery. Works synergistically with Creatine.

Citrullinemalate - Speeds up the rate at which the metabolic by-products ofexercise (such as lactic, ammonia and endotoxins) are removed fromworking muscles, allowing you to train harder for longer.

Creapure(creatine monohydrate) - Raises ATP levels in working muscles,increasing strength and speeding up recovery. Creatine also acts as acell volumiser, increasing muscle fullness and lean body mass.

BetaAlanine - Increases muscle carnosine levels which buffers against theexcess acidification in working muscles, allowing you to train harderfor longer.

AAKG - Stimulates the production of nitric oxide causing'vasodilation' - enhancing blood flow (increasing the 'pump') andnutrient delivery to working muscles. AAKG also improves insulinsensitivity and immune function.

Taurine - Regulates intracellularlevels of calcium , improving muscular endurance. Taurine also helpslimit muscle breakdown, improves focus and increases muscle fullness(cell volumiser).

*
Price : 5 weeks worth [665g] for £29.99*

*BSD Mass Gainer is our totally packed all-in-one mass gainer!*

BSD Mass Gainer

Protein :WPC\MPC - Supplies muscles with the rawmaterials (amino acids) necessary for growth and repair. Combiningmicellar casein with whey, provides a slow and steady release of aminoacids - which is important for the typical ectomorph with a fastmetabolism (hardgainer) that makes slow progress on whey protein alone.

Carbs: Oats\Malto 50g A combination of medium and low glycemicindex carbohydrate sources, maintains energy levels without excessivelyraising insulin (which can lead to increased bodyfat). The meaningfulcarbohydrate portion size helps keep muscle glycogen stores topped up.This avoids muscles being broken down (catabolised) by the high energydemands of the typical ectomorphic hardgainer.

MCT : 3g Provides fast digesting fats that are preferentially used for energy, therefore avoiding storage as bodyfat.

Take a look here

Price : £19.99 for 2.5kg

As well as that we have numerous other supplements at bulk prices!

*Cissus Quadrangularis 50% - 100x400mg at £20.99*

*
Na RALA - 90 x 100mg at £18.99*

*Carbohydrates : Oats [Extra fine], Dextrose, Maltodextrin, Waxy Maize, Aktivated Barley*

*
Amino Acids : BCAA, EAA, AAKG, OAKG, Glutamine, and lots more!*

*
Protein : WPC, MPC and lots more being added soon*

*
Plus EFA's, Join Care Supplements, Weight Loss, etc*

*Referral System*

Each user that signs up gets assigned a referral code which they can give to there friends and family for a 5% discount. Not only that, but when your friend uses it you will also be allocated points per £ that they spend!

*
First Order Discount*

To get 5% off your first order just use discount code BSD7
​


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

****BSD Product Release*** *

Optimise™ Milk and Whey Complete
​


Bulk Supplements Direct brings you

Optimise™ Milk and Whey Complete![/B] The *FIRST *protein blend on the market from a bulk provider that has been forumulated to mirror true *Mothers Milk! *​


Whether you need a Post Workout Out protein hit, or a sustained protein requirement during the day, Optimise Milk and Whey Complete will fuel your body for growth and repair and will consistently top your amino acid levels up.
​


Benefits :
​
*Supplementing with Optimise Milk and Whey Complete provides the following:*






Provides a short and long term protein release fueling your body for muscle recovery and growth
​




Is anti-catabolic, providing a slow and steady release of amino acids over 6 hours.
​




Enables a better nitrogen balance for less protein consumption.
​




Is the ideal protein source for situations where it is not possible to practice repeat protein feedings.(sleep)
​




Is rich in glycomacropeptides, which blunt appetite.
​




May help muscle / joint soreness associated with intense exercise (opioid-like peptides)
​




Provides a good source of dietary calcium.
​




*Excellent tasting and outstanding mixability! Just shake or mix and take! *
​



For more information and detailed write up

click here! 

Coming Soon - The Ultimate Creatine Stack and the most complete *multi-protein blend* available on the EU Market today guaranteed! [plus much more!]
​


*Please remember to use code BSD7 to get 5% off your first order!*
​


BSD - Leading with Innovation in the Bulk Supplements Market!
​


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

This site looks really good I just noticed it.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah it is man, I'll be getting a large order in soon. So far samplings and service have been second to none.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

MXD said:


> Yeah it is man, I'll be getting a large order in soon. So far samplings and service have been second to none.


lol as soon as BSD bring out the discount code thingy MXD orders :tongue:  , you code whore MXD


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

*New Additions*
​
*
*

Just a heads up guys on new products introduced

 - BSD Optimise™ Whey Protein Isolate - Unflavoured

 - BSD Optimise™ Whey Protein Isolate - Flavoured

Additionally we have also introduced the Official patent pending ZMA® to our range

 - BSD - ZMA®


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good, i might order some stuff from you at the end of this month


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Looks good, i might order some stuff from you at the end of this month


Hi MaKaVeli

Thanks - and if you do, dont forget to use code BSD7 for 5% off! :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

you will be getting an order from me on Friday. Whey and cissus as the old shoulder is being a pain


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Hi BSD, can you tell me about your reloaded. Is it a months supply and does it come with a scoop?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Each 665g tub provides 38 servings

Found this on their site


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

miller25 said:


> Hi BSD, can you tell me about your reloaded. Is it a months supply and does it come with a scoop?


Hi Miller

It is 5 weeks supply [or cycle] and yes it comes in a tub and with scoop fully labelled :thumb:

Hope that helps mate


----------



## muscle004 (Sep 10, 2008)

Will have to order, looks good and good prices...even better!!!


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I rate these guys. Top quality whey and milk proteins


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Cheers guys

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

Hi bsd just noticed this thread. Your site is really good some bits on there i need. Your MSM [Methylsulfonylmethane] Do you mix abit of that with a drink or on food etc? I have buggerd wrists and have been adviced to take this.

Your mass gainer also a great price has that got branch chain amino acids in it?

cheers


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Hi bsd just noticed this thread. Your site is really good some bits on there i need. Your MSM [Methylsulfonylmethane] Do you mix abit of that with a drink or on food etc? I have buggerd wrists and have been adviced to take this.
> 
> Your mass gainer also a great price has that got branch chain amino acids in it?
> 
> cheers


Hi Neilpwest

Thanks for the words mate

Yep MSM can be mixed with water with no issues -

Yes the mass gainer does have a collation of BCAA in it in a very good balance as its made up of whey and milk protein

Hope that helps mate


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

BSD said:


> Hi Neilpwest
> 
> Thanks for the words mate
> 
> ...


Yep thats good cheers will be ordering both of them.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> Yep thats good cheers will be ordering both of them.


No worries mate - if you do use BSD7 as a code during checkout and youll get 5% off as an introductory discount :thumb:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

All

Just a quick update

We have now added Bulk Prepacked Proteins to our range; namely

BSD Optimise™ Whey Protein Isolate Flavoured- - Bagged

BSD Optimise™ Milk Protein Concentrate Unflavoured - Bagged

BSD Optimise™ Whey Protein Isolate Unflavoured - Bagged

BSD Optimise™ Milk and Whey Complete Flavoured - Bagged

More products coming very soon.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi

Just a quick update introducing our new products available from later today [Monday]

BSD Optimise™ Ultimate Protein Blend [Flavoured] - 2.5kg - Bagged 

BSD Optimise™ Ultimate Protein Blend [unflavoured] - 2.5kg - Bagged

BSD Optimise™ Ultimate Protein Blend brings you the most complete blend of Proteins to refuel your muscles for growth

Bulk Supplements Direct have formulated the Ultimate Protein Blend comprising of * Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate, Milk Protein Concentrate and Milk Protein Isolate*. Using a proprietary blend we have created a multi-protein formula that allows for both fast, medium and slow release of Protein in your body

BSD Optimise™ Ultimate Protein Blend can be used as a Pre-Workout, Post-Workout or Bedtime Protein source and you can be rest assured that your body will be continuously supplied with the muscle building Protein necessary for growth and recovery!

*2.5kg : From £29*

BSD Optimise™ MRP Complete [Flavoured] - 2.5kg - Bagged

BSD Optimise™ MRP Complete [unflavoured] - 2.5kg - Bagged

BSD Optimise MRP Complete™ brings you a complete Meal Replacement providing you with a 1:1 ratio of Protein and Carbohydrate. Using 3 different Protein Sources comprising of Whey Protein Concentrate, Whey Protein Isolate and Milk Protein Concentrate and using our ultra-fine Oats - we have formulated the ideal Meal Replacement which keeps your body supplied with the Protein and Carbohydrate it needs.

Each serving supplies the body with 35g of Protein and 35g of Carbohydrates - all released in your body gradually so you can be rest assured that you are being supplied with the fuel you need.

*2.5kg : from £17.95*


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

This is a quality company with quality products 

Their MPC is the best ive ever tasted

Highly recommended guys :thumbup1:

By the way BSD83 for a discount :whistling:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

ParaManiac said:


> This is a quality company with quality products
> 
> Their MPC is the best ive ever tasted
> 
> ...


Thanks for the words Paramaniac - :thumb:


----------



## Team1 (Apr 3, 2008)

I tried BSD's Mass Gainer an have been very impressed. Great ingredients list and ratios with one of the best tasting flavours I have had. Probably one of the easier on the belly I have used aswell.

Will probably try the MRP in my next order as I like the balance of ingredients. WIll be interesting to see how it goes down with the extra oats.

Fast delivery btw. Cheers for that


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi

We have now also added BSD Optimise™ Milk Protein Concentrate Flavoured - Bagged in 2.27kg amounts.

Thanks!


----------



## tombsc (May 29, 2008)

Just placed my first order for some creatine and L-glutamine


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

tombsc said:


> Just placed my first order for some creatine and L-glutamine


Hi Tombsc

Thanks and let us know how you get on :thumbup1:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Just a quick update to confirm that we have now added the Bulk Discounts on

*BSD™ Mass Gainer - 2.5kg [bagged]* 

*
*

*
* Bulk Supplements Direct brings you *BSD™ Mass Gainer* - allowing you to fuel your body with the macronutrients required for growth and weight gain.

We have created a blend in the ideal ratios using the correct ingredients which allows *BSD Mass Gainer* to be the premier weight gain of choice. Rather than fill the product with maltodextrin alone; we have used a* Low DE* [Dextrose Equivalent] Maltodextrin and blended it with another slow release carobohydrate - Oats. Together with the Protein and MCT's you can be sure that this Mass Gainer will be fueling your body for optimal growth.

Supplementing with* BSD™ Mass Gainer*


Contains Optimise Whey Protein Concentrate and Optimise Milk Protein Concentrate; allowing for a sustained protein release

Contains a mixture of low and medium GI carbohydrates ensuring that your body is kept fuelled

Instant mixing and great tasting

Easy to drink and will not cause any bloated feelings

Added MCT's


*BSD™ Regenerate - 2.5kg [bagged]* 

*
*

*
* Bulk Supplements Direct brings you* BSD™ Regenerate* - probably the strongest all-in-one muscle and recovery formula on the market today

Using the latest research we have formulated what can only be classed as one of the most cutting-edge blends used either as a Pre/Post Workout supplement or even a meal replacement!

Aimed to fuel your body for muscle and recovery,* BSD™ Regenerate* has the capability of packing on serious muscle to your body. Not only have we added 3 different protiens for sustained release; we have also utilised a combination of carbohydrates which will refuel your body as you recover from your intense workouts.

However, we did not just stop there! We wanted to ensure* BSD™ Regenerate* primed the body further for growth and recovery! With this in mind we added in proprietary ratio blend of *Creapure, Glutamine, HMB, Ribose and Leucine.*

So you can be rest assured that once you've gone through your intense training BSD™ Regenerate will be working to refuel, rebuild and regenerate your body to be bigger, stronger and better performing.


Fuel your body for growth and recovery

Contains multiple protein sources [*Optimise Whey Protein Isolate, Optimise Whey Protein Concentrate and Optimise Milk Protein Concentrate*] for sustained release

Contains multiple carbohydrate sources [*Oats, Maltodextrin, Dextrose*] for sustained energy release

Provide the body with a growth, recovery and priming stack of *Creapure, Glutamine, HMB, Ribose and Leucine* to ensure the body has all it needs for optimal gains

No froth, easy mixability and great tasting flavours

Easy to drink and will not cause any bloated feelings


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

More quality supplements from a good company.

*PLUG*

Use my code for 5% off :laugh: *bsd62*


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

BSD said:


> Hi MaKaVeli
> 
> Thanks - and if you do, dont forget to use code BSD7 for 5% off! :thumb:


Cheers mate, made an order earlier:thumb:


----------



## NeilpWest (Aug 19, 2007)

BSD said:


> Hi Neilpwest
> 
> Thanks for the words mate
> 
> ...


using your mass gainer atm. i have to say im not very impressed with it. even after shaking 2 scoops in milk for quite awhile it will settle at the bottom if i dont shake it again after drinking some. The taste isnt smooth its actually quite powdery in my mouth.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

MaKaVeLi said:


> Cheers mate, made an order earlier:thumb:


<3 Mwah :thumbup1:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

NeilpWest said:


> using your mass gainer atm. i have to say im not very impressed with it. even after shaking 2 scoops in milk for quite awhile it will settle at the bottom if i dont shake it again after drinking some. The taste isnt smooth its actually quite powdery in my mouth.


NeilPWest

That is a first on the Mass Gainer for us

How much Milk are you adding? It definately shouldnt be settling at the bottom unless there isn't enough liquid to mix against? If you can - can you add another 100-200ml and give that a shake next time you try it? It does sound like the ratio from powder to milk maybe to high


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

I just received my order from BSD this week, I ordered Saturday and it arrived Tuesday, the courier was excellent and re-delivered exactly as I had asked which is a massive bonus for me.

I had previously tried the Optimise MRP and Optimise Ultimate Protein Blend in strawberry and cream flavour which was pleasant enough for me to give a larger order a try.

As such I ordered 2.5kg of Optimise MRP in Vanilla and 2.5kg Optimise Protein Blend in Chocolate. Both arrived double bagged, cable tied, with a scoop inserted into the box.

The MRP mixes well in a shaker but settles if its allowed to stand. Its easy to re-mix with gentle agitation however. The particles of ultra fine oats, do not adhere to the shaker making it a nightmare to clean and rinse off with cold water fortunately. The consistency is watery, with a suspension of fine oats that give it some bite, it is very easy to neck if you wanted to. Flavour wise, with milk the vanilla is lush! with water its very nice and a lot less bloating. I use three scoops with water, two with milk making a 500cal +/- shake. I get a little hungry two hours post shake so I think it has high digestibility and unlike another bulk powder manufacturers MRP, it doesn't give me indigestion, wind, or bloating (unless with milk) and after nearly a week, I haven't had constipation either which is a bonus! I am happy with this product and will keep ordering it.

The Protein blend, mixes well with water or milk, shaken or blended, forming a watery yet creamy shake. I have the Belgian chocolate variety and can honestly say its lovely! I have CNP Pro-Peptide in chocolate and these taste very similar, Pro-pep is more creamy though. With Milk its gorgeous but I mainly have mine with water, where it is still very nice as above. I haven't had any bloating, wind, indigestion or any other alarm bells to say the contents were not digesting well or were causing a reaction so I am well happy with it.

All in all, if like me you have to replace some food with shakes now and again and those shakes have to taste good but you do not want to compromise on quality or price, then BSD appear to be the answer. I have tried the other bulk powder suppliers products in abundance and I either couldn't tolerate the flavours or the product gave me an adverse digestive reaction, indigestion, bloat, wind, constipation etc. The only products I have found to fit this description would be high end supplement manufacturers such as CNP but I think for now BSD have a great all round package.

Now as a suggestion could BSD produce a pudding mix like CNP Pro-Dessert? or BSN's pudding? then you would have everything I order and I wouldnt have to shop anywhere else lol

Will have to try out the regen once my Pro-recover runs out, though as a product I have been very happy with it, and also try out the reloaded which I am so happy to see doesnt have any stimulants in, same as my Pro-GF, as I am caffiene intolerant.

SD


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

SportDr said:


> *The only products I have found to fit this description would be high end supplement manufacturers such as CNP but I think for now BSD have a great all round package.*
> 
> Now as a suggestion could BSD produce a pudding mix like CNP Pro-Dessert? or BSN's pudding? then you would have everything I order and I wouldnt have to shop anywhere else lol
> 
> ...


I think that was the aim of BSD when they set up, to be branded quality but closer to bulk prices.

here are the ingredients for CNP pro dessert (I'm actually quite impressed)



> Protein blend (Micellar casein - natural form Milk Protein, Whey Protein Concentrate Milk Protein, Peptide Bonded Glutamine, Egg Albumen), Dutch Cocoa, Natural and Artificial Flavours, Sunflower Oil, Low DE Maltodextrin, Thickening Agents (Tetrasodium Pyrophosphate, Disodium Phosphate), Potassium Chloride, Sodium Chloride, Cellulose Gum (For Smoothness), Sweeteners (Sucralose, Acesulfame Potassium).


I agree it would be a great addition.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Thanks Studbeast,

I have the vanilla Pro-Dessert, which I often pour over some bananas and leave to set (2 mins). I use it more like a cheat meal as its so nice, also good late in the evening (perhaps minus bananas), Its the cassiene that sells it to me really, its natural to have a pudding after your evening meal, which is also when most want slow digesting proteins, winner all round. I am sure BSD could just add the same thickeners to a night time formula of protein et voila!

What do you say BSD? can you get the BSD gnomes working on it? :laugh:

SD


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

SportDr said:


> Thanks Studbeast,
> 
> I have the vanilla Pro-Dessert, which I often pour over some bananas and leave to set (2 mins). I use it more like a cheat meal as its so nice, also good late in the evening (perhaps minus bananas), Its the cassiene that sells it to me really, its natural to have a pudding after your evening meal, which is also when most want slow digesting proteins, winner all round. I am sure BSD could just add the same thickeners to a night time formula of protein et voila!
> 
> ...


I mix 30g MPC(natural) and 15g Milk and Whey(flavoured) with a tiny amount of water(75ml ish) in a shaker,leave in fridge for an hour or two and this provides a lovely mousse that i eat with a spoon before bed :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

sounds like an idea Para

Dont pick on the Gnomes we are vertically challenged lol


----------



## 6108 (Jun 26, 2007)

would like to hev a go with BSD Reloaded, looks very nice 2me.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi SD

Sorry for the delay there fella!



SportDr said:


> I just received my order from BSD this week, I ordered Saturday and it arrived Tuesday, the courier was excellent and re-delivered exactly as I had asked which is a massive bonus for me.
> 
> I had previously tried the Optimise MRP and Optimise Ultimate Protein Blend in strawberry and cream flavour which was pleasant enough for me to give a larger order a try.
> 
> ...


Really glad you liked the Blends - one of many things that we get told is the fact that our blends mix well but also that they do not cause bloat. We design them for this - so it really is good to see that our consumers are reporting this.



> The Protein blend, mixes well with water or milk, shaken or blended, forming a watery yet creamy shake. I have the Belgian chocolate variety and can honestly say its lovely! I have CNP Pro-Peptide in chocolate and these taste very similar, Pro-pep is more creamy though. With Milk its gorgeous but I mainly have mine with water, where it is still very nice as above. I haven't had any bloating, wind, indigestion or any other alarm bells to say the contents were not digesting well or were causing a reaction so I am well happy with it.


Excellent and thanks!



> All in all, if like me you have to replace some food with shakes now and again and those shakes have to taste good but you do not want to compromise on quality or price, then BSD appear to be the answer. I have tried the other bulk powder suppliers products in abundance and I either couldn't tolerate the flavours or the product gave me an adverse digestive reaction, indigestion, bloat, wind, constipation etc. The only products I have found to fit this description would be high end supplement manufacturers such as CNP but I think for now BSD have a great all round package.


Really good to hear this and thanks again!



> Now as a suggestion could BSD produce a pudding mix like CNP Pro-Dessert? or BSN's pudding? then you would have everything I order and I wouldnt have to shop anywhere else lol


A number of our consumers use our *BSD Optimise Milk Protein* with same full fat milk [or semi skimmed] and whisk - give this a try as an immediate alternative - let us know if this helps :thumb: In terms of a true alternative - we have a credible product pipeline and we will be rolling out all kinds very soon 

Hope this helps!


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

hotelcalifornia said:


> would like to hev a go with BSD Reloaded, looks very nice 2me.


HC

Do let us know how you get on with *it* - should you use it.

Feedback for us on this has been immense.


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

this will be a definate buy for me after xmas,when the cut finishes as ive heard it makes you a bit hungry


----------



## THEMEAT (Oct 22, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> this will be a definate buy for me after xmas,when the cut finishes as ive heard it makes you a bit hungry


Hungry, I'll have me some of that then, not that I can get much hungrier anyway. I'm definatly gunna get the reloaded in a week or two to try it out, just a bit skint at the mo. My Mass Gainer should be here tomoz :thumb:


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

THEMEAT said:


> Hungry, I'll have me some of that then, not that I can get much hungrier anyway. I'm definatly gunna get the reloaded in a week or two to try it out, just a bit skint at the mo. My Mass Gainer should be here tomoz :thumb:


Sounds good mate - if you do let us know how you get on


----------



## tedder (Feb 4, 2007)

Heard nowt but good things, so just placed first order and cant wait to try out the protien powder.


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

tedder said:


> Heard nowt but good things, so just placed first order and cant wait to try out the protien powder.


Thanks Tedder! Again, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Bump again for this thread guys and take it from me the products are good to go. Take a look at their site tagged below and see for yourself the wide range to support all your needs.

Great choice and great quality and as important in these hard times of recession---GREAT PRICES at BSD so why pay for the over hyped, pretty packaged stuff ( which you pay for by the way, and then it ends up in the bin ). :thumbup1:


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Just placed my first order - £108, should last a while:thumb:.

I've ordered:


milk protein for before bed

green tea extract

PWO recovery shake

Reloaded (Reviews looked good for a pre-workout supp)

Tribulus terrestris


Will update how I get on in a few weeks.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

beefcakebaggie said:


> Just placed my first order - £108, should last a while:thumb:.
> 
> I've ordered:
> 
> ...


Nice line of products there matey, combined with a good diet you will grow no problem!

Have tried Trib before and not had much success with it so would be interesting to see how you get on. Are you buying the Green Tea as a fat burner or anti-oxidant?

SD


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

beefcakebaggie said:


> Just placed my first order - £108, should last a while:thumb:.
> 
> I've ordered:
> 
> ...


hOPE you used a code to get your discount mate


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Nice line of products there matey, combined with a good diet you will grow no problem!
> 
> Have tried Trib before and not had much success with it so would be interesting to see how you get on. Are you buying the Green Tea as a fat burner or anti-oxidant?
> 
> SD


I'm actually cutting at the moment & trying to preserve precious muscle, have been advised by my local BBing supps retailer to take a named brand trib product & took a gaspari one - as you say not noticed much difference, see what this ones like. Take a look in shows pro's section under baggies journal for my diet breakdown, I'm hoping to compete in May.

I used a discount code too BTW & the money came off right away, saved just over a fiver! :thumb:


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

beefcakebaggie said:


> I'm actually cutting at the moment & trying to preserve precious muscle, have been advised by my local BBing supps retailer to take a named brand trib product & took a gaspari one - as you say not noticed much difference, see what this ones like. Take a look in shows pro's section under baggies journal for my diet breakdown, I'm hoping to compete in May.
> 
> I used a discount code too BTW & the money came off right away, saved just over a fiver! :thumb:


Did you order the PWO recovery complete, if so really interested to how you get on with this one, heres the breakdown:

Packed with key ingredients - Whey Protein Isolate, Waxy Maize Starch and a BSD proprietary matrix consisting of Leucine, Glutamine, Creapure, 4-hydroxyisoleucine

4-hydroxyisoleucine is the interesting addition as it increases the amount of insulin you release (we all know how anabolic insulin is PWO), don't get me wrong all the other ingredients are spot on but this is the first time I've seen this ingredient added, not cheap or easy to get hold of either.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Just tried the MRP in Banana flavour, now I hate banana usually, just bought it to mix with the strawberry but I am very pleased to say its gorgeous! Banana is defo my fave flavour at the mo, thought I would never say that but its really light and refreshing, not over sweet or sickly at all! Give it a go, if you dont like it, mix it with choc or strawberry flavours.

SD


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

SportDr said:


> Just tried the MRP in Banana flavour, now I hate banana usually, just bought it to mix with the strawberry but I am very pleased to say its gorgeous! Banana is defo my fave flavour at the mo, thought I would never say that but its really light and refreshing, not over sweet or sickly at all! Give it a go, if you dont like it, mix it with choc or strawberry flavours.
> 
> SD


Thanks SportDr and really glad you liked it! Worked long and hard with the flavouring systems and it was a worthwhile effort based on everyones feedback. :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i was shocked how nice the banana is. The flavours are pretty fantastic.

Get some flavour packs out chaps


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

Delivery arrived yesterday, lots of lovely stuff. got two scoops delivered with it too - Only niggle with those is there are no measures on them (Assuming the small one is 1g & the big one is 30g).

OK individual breakdowns:


PWO: I haven't tried yet, I still have a few days worth of CNP recover to use up yet.

Trib: Also not tried, just finished a bottle of gaspari test booster so I'm waiting a month before starting this.

Milk protein: Very nice choc flavour, not the treat that I was having with 30g of options chocolate powder but it does not contain the crap that the options stuff does, well recommended as a bedtime drink!

Reloaded: Took this last night before back & hams session, got a real sweat on & trained hard, will give it a go on it's own tonight as I mixed it with the green tea & don't know how much of an effect mixing had.

Green tea: Like drinking stomach bile, last night I took a small scoop mixed with reloaded before training & forced it down, tried it before fasted cardio this morning & was violently ill after 15 minutes on the stationary bike. If there are any restrictions on taking with an empty stomach they are not on the packet, I need to know if I can mix this stuff to hide the taste (Tried cordial & that didn't work, any recommendations?)


----------



## BSD (Feb 2, 2008)

beefcakebaggie said:


> Delivery arrived yesterday, lots of lovely stuff. got two scoops delivered with it too - Only niggle with those is there are no measures on them (Assuming the small one is 1g & the big one is 30g).
> 
> OK individual breakdowns:
> 
> ...


BCB

Good stuff!

Green Tea - Not the best tasting especially with the high % we have . You can actually mix it with a flavoured drink but 1 to 2 g will suffice. Many take it on empty stomach.

What may be an option is to take slightly more liquid with it [water] and see how that fairs on you?

What you reported on Reloaded is along the lines of what it should deliver - we look forward to seeing how it affects your upcoming workouts. :thumb:

Hope this helps


----------



## beefcakebaggie (Jul 9, 2008)

BSD said:


> BCB
> 
> Good stuff!
> 
> ...


Thanks BSD, I will try it in a 2 litre bottle of sugar free drink & see how I go sipping throughout the morning.


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't think the small scoop is 1g, I think its about 2.5g............... get confirmation of BSD!


----------



## julesm (May 18, 2008)

good product range, and exemplary customer service


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I see they have a new blended protein powder?

Any reviews?


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

ParaManiac said:


> I see they have a new blended protein powder?
> 
> Any reviews?


Be careful. I ordered from them, took my money, never delivered, and they wouldn't respond to emails. So be careful.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Jas said:


> Be careful. I ordered from them, took my money, never delivered, and they wouldn't respond to emails. So be careful.


Wow,i'm very surprised at that.

I haven't used their services for a while but I was one of their 'original' customers and their products and service was always first class.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Jas (Sep 23, 2010)

ParaManiac said:


> Wow,i'm very surprised at that.
> 
> I haven't used their services for a while but I was one of their 'original' customers and their products and service was always first class.
> 
> Thanks for the reply.


No problem. Yeah I personally wouldn't use them. There lack of activity in these forums compared to many other reps from other companies, is enough said. All the best.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

I ordered.......

Glad I did,superb quality,mixes a treat and tastes great(chocolate)

Customer service also as good as ever.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello guys,not posted for a while.......Just wondering if anyone is still using this company?


----------

